# 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium Front how do you have your front license plate mounted



## Beavertronics21 (Oct 15, 2017)

How do you guys have your front license plate mounted? I just bought my car yesterday and don?t want to drill into the bumper and I wanna use one of those mounts that go where the tow hitch is. But I can?t find one.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the tow hook cover is on the passenger side, to the upper right of the fake vent.

Where to buy?

http://bfy.tw/EVFW


----------



## gtguard (Mar 15, 2005)

BsickPassat said:


> the tow hook cover is on the passenger side, to the upper right of the fake vent.
> 
> Where to buy?
> 
> http://bfy.tw/EVFW


I was going to say something not being helpful but then I noticed OP is a noob here so we can give them crap. 

To OP, I have not found a mount yet for the 2018, I contacted CravenSpeed for a 2018 "Platypus" and they replied they are working on it. I tried another vendor and it didn't fit. Will update if I end up getting something.


----------



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Can someone post the distance between the mount to the bumper? This may help us all find one that will fit. Sorry, do not have the car yet to measure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ward30 (May 27, 2015)

Any update to a no drill license plate holder?


----------



## ward30 (May 27, 2015)

ward30 said:


> Any update to a no drill license plate holder?


I ended up buying this --> https://www.rho-plate.com/products/copy-of-volkswagen-tiguan-2018-rho-plate-v2 I'll let you know if it works out.


----------



## RASDC (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey ward30, that looks like a good solution. Being from one of the minority of states that do not require a front license plate, I have never given it a thought about how how I would go about putting a front plate on my Tiguan. I would not want to put holes in the bumper cover and this gives an alternative to that. Or, you can move to Pennsylvania, pay the highest gas tax in the nation and have fun dodging potholes on our horrible roads that somehow don't seem to improve with all that gas tax money. But, while I'm avoiding potholes I will be glad I don't have to contemplate how I am going to mount a front license plate.
All in fun, have a great day and enjoy your new Tiguan.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I already called the dealer who will be receiving mine and told them to refrain from mounting any sort of front license plate bracket :laugh: Ohio requires them but I’ve driven cars without them before. It’s more of a “reason to pull you over” thing for suspicious looking vehicles than anything.


----------



## SquarebackVR6 (Dec 5, 2017)

Savvv said:


> I already called the dealer who will be receiving mine and told them to refrain from mounting any sort of front license plate bracket :laugh: Ohio requires them but I’ve driven cars without them before. It’s more of a “reason to pull you over” thing for suspicious looking vehicles than anything.


I tried the same thing with my dealer, When we showed up it was off and I was pumped. I went inside to sign papers and service grabbed the car to do a final detail on the car. Now I guess the memo didn't reach the detailer/ final inspection guy who found it in the trunk and decided to put it on. They drove it up in front of the dealership and I was pissed. Now I understand mistakes happen and the guy was super sorry but it definitely helped get an extra $500 off the price.


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*RHO-Plate for MBQ Tiguan*

Does anyone have photos of a mounted RHO-Plate on their MBQ Tiguan (with parking sensors)? Interested in seeing how the installation went and looks.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

Savvv said:


> I already called the dealer who will be receiving mine and told them to refrain from mounting any sort of front license plate bracket :laugh: Ohio requires them but I?ve driven cars without them before. It?s more of a ?reason to pull you over? thing for suspicious looking vehicles than anything.


I regularly (every couple months) pay $99 into my cities fund. I wake up to all 3 of my cars parked on the street to having "no front plate" tickets, the same officer (Sgt Park) does it each time, always around 1:30am.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I finally got around to mounting my license plates. No problem with the rear plate, but the front bracket is way too wide and the hole pattern has no possibility of lining up.

Does anyone know what the heck they mounted on my front bumper?!?!


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

*Tow hook license plate holder on R-Line*

Good day guys! Anyone have a front plate mounted via tow hook more so on a R line? Pics please and link to purchase 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boomerdogg (Aug 21, 2003)

Curious as well. I already told the dealer not to install the front plate.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I finally got around to mounting my license plates. No problem with the rear plate, but the front bracket is way too wide and the hole pattern has no possibility of lining up.
> 
> Does anyone know what the heck they mounted on my front bumper?!?!


I believe your license plate should go in a frame. That frame then gets mounted to the black plate that is shown in your picture.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

MisterF said:


> I believe your license plate should go in a frame. That frame then gets mounted to the black plate that is shown in your picture.


I thought of that, however the hole pattern for North American plates is 7" across. Frames have the same hole pattern as a plate in order to mount.


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I thought of that, however the hole pattern for North American plates is 7" across. Frames have the same hole pattern as a plate in order to mount.


In my case the frame mounted to the plate and frame mounted to the car had different holes. This was on a different car. 

It definitely had me confused at first. I had to go buy a universal mount frame for the plate. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

MisterF said:


> In my case the frame mounted to the plate and frame mounted to the car had different holes. This was on a different car.
> 
> It definitely had me confused at first. I had to go buy a universal mount frame for the plate.


Oh, I get it. :thumbup: 
But geez, I really don't think I should have to attach my plate to a universal mount and then attach that to the mount on the car.

I should have known something was off when I noticed the dealer didn't add a dealership frame to the front. They always put on the dealership frame! This time they just screwed the paper plate right on to that mount.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Oh, I get it. :thumbup:
> But geez, I really don't think I should have to attach my plate to a universal mount and then attach that to the mount on the car.
> 
> I should have known something was off when I noticed the dealer didn't add a dealership frame to the front. They always put on the dealership frame! This time they just screwed the paper plate right on to that mount.


You're missing a bracket from the dealer to mount the plate


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Row1Rich said:


> You're missing a bracket from the dealer to mount the plate


Ahhhh....
Maybe it's supposed to look something like this:


----------



## nottusyor (Apr 4, 2016)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I finally got around to mounting my license plates. No problem with the rear plate, but the front bracket is way too wide and the hole pattern has no possibility of lining up.
> 
> Does anyone know what the heck they mounted on my front bumper?!?!


there should be little dimples on the front mount where self tapping screws can go in. They should line up with the plate. and definitely get a frame to fill in all the dead space around the plate.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

nottusyor said:


> there should be little dimples on the front mount where self tapping screws can go in. They should line up with the plate. and definitely get a frame to fill in all the dead space around the plate.


No dimples anywhere. I think it's like @Row1Rich mentioned, the dealer owes me a bracket.


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Has anyone found and installed a tow hook bracket that can confirm it fits?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyckle (Apr 23, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Has anyone found and installed a tow hook bracket that can confirm it fits?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I have the cravenspeed installed.

Prior to purchase I considered US millworks, cravenspeed, and rho. all of them seems to have something that will fit.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Cyckle said:


> I have the cravenspeed installed.
> 
> Prior to purchase I considered US millworks, cravenspeed, and rho. all of them seems to have something that will fit.


Can you post a pic of it . I just got my plate today and was going to zip tie mine until a tow hook option came out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Cyckle said:


> I have the cravenspeed installed.
> 
> Prior to purchase I considered US millworks, cravenspeed, and rho. all of them seems to have something that will fit.


Thanks! Don't see US Millworks making one for MK2 Tiguan. I'll check out the other two you mentioned. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JODZ (Feb 16, 1999)

YungTy718 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How is this attached?


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

I zip tied it and clipped the excess after tightening it. Just waiting to see a proper tow hook all while avoiding a ticket 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesjuhasz (Jul 1, 2008)

*RHO tow hook licence plate holder for sale*

Before my car was delivered, I purchased a RHO-Plate licence plate holder for my new Tiguan, with instructions for the dealer not to drill holes in the bumper. Much to my disappointment, when I picked up my vehicle, licence plate was mounted on the bumper making my RHO-Plate holder useless. 

If anyone is interested in purchasing it from me (totally unused and still in the original box) I paid $89 USD for it. You can check it out at https://www.rho-plate.com/products/copy-of-volkswagen-tiguan-2018-rho-plate-v2 If you are interested , please reach out to me via a private message.


----------



## Cyckle (Apr 23, 2018)

the_jeep_now said:


> Thanks! Don't see US Millworks making one for MK2 Tiguan. I'll check out the other two you mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I emailed them regarding MQB Tiguan, here 's the reply I got.
"Thank you for your inquiry. One of our customers has confirmed that our kit for the 2016 Tiguan fits the 2018, we just need to update our site to reflect that. In the meantime, you can select the kit for the 2016 Tiguan and it will work for your car"


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

Cyckle said:


> I emailed them regarding MQB Tiguan, here 's the reply I got.
> "Thank you for your inquiry. One of our customers has confirmed that our kit for the 2016 Tiguan fits the 2018, we just need to update our site to reflect that. In the meantime, you can select the kit for the 2016 Tiguan and it will work for your car"


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Can anyone post their cravenspeed one mounted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_jeep_now (Oct 24, 2014)

YungTy718 said:


> Can anyone post their cravenspeed one mounted?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you go on their website, there a few pics of MK2 Tiguan.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyckle (Apr 23, 2018)

This what it would look like, pic is from their website.
I originally thought it would be more toward the center, but they said that one is for 2017 Tiguan (not in US I suppose)
Anyway, this pic is a good indication of what it would look like.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

Ah ok thank you ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

YungTy718 said:


> I zip tied it and clipped the excess after tightening it. Just waiting to see a proper tow hook all while avoiding a ticket
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


jI say just eat the ticket cost! hahaha. Getting the rline and slapping the front plate anywhere defeats the purpose as it is unaesthetically pleasing!


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> jI say just eat the ticket cost! hahaha. Getting the rline and slapping the front plate anywhere defeats the purpose as it is unaesthetically pleasing!


Nah I prefer to not deal with NYPD at all. I was hoping those that mounted it VIA tow hook would say if it messes with their parking sensors. My co worker has a x5 and his sensor detects the plate randomly from the hook 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

YungTy718 said:


> Nah I prefer to not deal with NYPD at all. I was hoping those that mounted it VIA tow hook would say if it messes with their parking sensors. My co worker has a x5 and his sensor detects the plate randomly from the hook
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i guess it depends where you are located and the roads you take. In the 10 years of owning my car w/o a front plate, I've been stopped twice and that was when I went through towns where, shall we say, not much going on and population is very "bright"....


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

Haven't seen an actual Rho Plate kit photo yet, so here's the V2. 
Quality product, worth the $$. 

Doesn't interfere with parking sensors


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

inv4zn said:


> Haven't seen an actual Rho Plate kit photo yet, so here's the V2.
> Quality product, worth the $$.
> 
> Doesn't interfere with parking sensors


Very nice thank you !! link to purchase !?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inv4zn (Jan 10, 2018)

YungTy718 said:


> Very nice thank you !! link to purchase !?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.rho-plate.com/products/copy-of-volkswagen-tiguan-2018-rho-plate-v2


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

My friend had this Vinyl plate done for his M3. An exact replica of his license plate. Another alternative to drilling the bumper. I forgot the website he got it from but this website shares a similar concept. Not sure how easily you can take off in the event you trade in your car or sell it.

http://licenceplate.ca/


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> My friend had this Vinyl plate done for his M3. An exact replica of his license plate. Another alternative to drilling the bumper. I forgot the website he got it from but this website shares a similar concept. Not sure how easily you can take off in the event you trade in your car or sell it.
> 
> http://licenceplate.ca/


For those folks in the US, be sure to check the laws in your state. 
For example, California VC4463 classifies this as fraud/forgery and is quite heavy on the penalties.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> For those folks in the US, be sure to check the laws in your state.
> For example, California VC4463 classifies this as fraud/forgery and is quite heavy on the penalties.


Good to know, I was about to check before ordering one. Too bad, it would have looked awesome.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> For those folks in the US, be sure to check the laws in your state.
> For example, California VC4463 classifies this as fraud/forgery and is quite heavy on the penalties.


Thanks. I forgot to add a disclaimer regarding the legality


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Wonder if the rho-plate is still the go to and doesn't mess with 2019 sensors.


----------



## pillpusher84 (Apr 30, 2015)

TablaRasa said:


> jI say just eat the ticket cost! hahaha. Getting the rline and slapping the front plate anywhere defeats the purpose as it is unaesthetically pleasing!


+1 ... thats why i bought the r-line ... for looks 

I haven't run a front plate on any of my cars in years ... never get my balls busted or tickets ... worth the fine if some overzealous cop wants to feel important and issue a ticket


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Purchased the platypus for my black 2019 R Line, will post pics when installed. Going to shoot for tomorrow barring any rain. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## _chassis_ (Jun 21, 2019)

Dealer drilled holes in the front bumper. District of Columbia plate regs.


----------



## R-LineMidwest (May 24, 2019)

What state are you in? Do they have a front plate exemption? I only ask because in Nebraska a front plate is required but you can pay an extra $100 for an exemption and they give you a little clear sticker you put in your windshield. The extra $100 was well worth it.


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

inv4zn said:


> Haven't seen an actual Rho Plate kit photo yet, so here's the V2.
> Quality product, worth the $$.
> 
> Doesn't interfere with parking sensors


How do you remove the tow hook? Similar to the MK7 cars? Push in one corner unit it pops out?



Reihenmotor5 said:


> Purchased the platypus for my black 2019 R Line, will post pics when installed. Going to shoot for tomorrow barring any rain.
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


How did it go? Does it mess with the parking sensors...if you have those?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MiamiBourne said:


> How do you remove the tow hook? Similar to the MK7 cars? Push in one corner unit it pops out?
> 
> 
> 
> How did it go? Does it mess with the parking sensors...if you have those?


Haven’t gotten around to it. I do know from others that purchased it there’s no interference and even looking at the placement of the sensors and the tow hook location I don’t expect there to be any. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Me sitting in PA reading this thread....


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy said:


> Me sitting in PA reading this thread....


Ha! I was just in PA visiting family. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm in Illinois and the law mandates that you must mount a front plate. 

I won't.


----------



## jacob1743 (Nov 25, 2016)

My Girlfriend and I lived just south of Seattle for 2 years and neither of us ran front plates, we moved to Maryland about a year ago and same deal. Two days ago we were on our way south on I-95 heading towards Baltimore and Got pulled over. Just a Printed warning, now we are on the hunt for a tow hook mount and looks like I've found the information I needed!


----------



## MiamiBourne (Jun 12, 2003)

Got my kit. Going to install it today. 










Pics Installed:


----------



## dohboi (Dec 10, 2013)

This is probably more thorough than needed, but since this is the highest search result on google for a forum thread on the MK2 Tig front license plate mount options I'm going to bump this to provide some feedback for any of those who were interested in a USMillworks kit. The TL;DR and pictures are below if you don't want to read all this. lol

I saw there wasn't much confirmation, besides a post about an email, that this would actually work so I took the risk and ordered the Gen1 (2012-2016) version. I bought the lightweight quick release version for $130. I had the same mount for my MK6 Jetta and loved it so I had to give it a risky shot for my Tig. Pics will be below this short initial impression of the mount as well as USMillworks themselves.

I can confirm that the Gen1 (2012-2016) version DOES fit. The quality of the product is still just as I remembered it. Everything pieced together perfectly and feels very solid. Small details such as the recessed edges on the backplate to accommodate the stamped US plates and make sure they stay flush while coming out as much as possible to the edge of the license plate. Another one is the bolts provided with the backplate are almost perfectly flush with the use of 1 set of provided washers so you can barely see anything sticking out of the back from any angle. Since I bought the light weight version, I have the most possible plate positions available out of all the mountsI've seen. The quick disconnect, my main draw, works just as intended and fits snug. The one thing that I liked about USMillworks was it seemed like each tow hook bolt for every car they make one for was individually measured (I can't confirm that as a fact. This is just speculation). Most of their offerings seem as close as possible to the bumper while allowing you to use the quick disconnect and having some room for some adjustments to angle. My only con is the spacing between the bumper and the backplate causes it to stick out further than I remember, which is obviously because this wasn't made specifically for the MK2 Tig. For reference, when I had this mount for my MK6 Jetta, taking off the plate with the quick disconnect meant I had to almost squeeze my hand between the bumper and plate to get the cotter pins. With this mount, I can easily get to the cotter pins when I had it oriented so the quick release part was all the way at the bottom. That brings me to my next issue.

Their customer service is almost nonexistent now. I emailed three weeks ago about the Gen1 (2012-2016) kit for fitment on the MK2 Tig and still have yet to receive a response. I'm afraid to email about additional bolts lengths available across all the VW cars they make them for, just to be disappointed by no response because all I need to make this perfect is a bolt that's roughly 1/2" shorter. 6 years ago, USMillworks used to be the go to recommendation when I was still active on some groups. However, based on mine as well as other people's experience in recent years, it seems like their drive to thrive as a top tier license plate mount has fallen off. That would also explain why there are newer cars missing from the other manufacturers that they make this mount for too (i.e. the lack of the current GLI, Porsche Macan, etc). With all that said, I really hope they turn it around because I'm disappointed that for such a good product the people behind it don't seem to care anymore.

Below are the pictures I took between two different mounting locations so I'll post them both for you to see. Both locations have not interfered with the parking sensors for me. Excuse the dirtiness in a few photos, it rained for about 2-3 days.



TL;DR - Confirmed Gen1 (2012-2016) will work. Build quality is top notch. Quick release is awesome. Most plate position options on any mounts I've seen. Customer services is nonexistent. There is no kit listed specifically for our platform (spacing is not as nice because of this). Can be mounted without interfering with parking sensors.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

MiamiBourne said:


> Got my kit. Going to install it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]dohboi [/mention]thanks for the write up not too long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## div20 (Aug 7, 2020)

*How do I mounts plates to this bracket?*

I got this bracket mounted on the front of my Tig Set P from the dealer. It does not have holes for screws to mount the license plates? 

How do I install the license plates. Should I just screw new holes into the frame to align with the holes in the license plate? :banghead::banghead:


<a href="https://ibb.co/sKP5ntt"><img src="https://i.ibb.co/R3Shf77/IMG-7252.jpg" alt="IMG-7252" border="0"></a>


----------



## Beer_is_good (May 15, 2020)

div20 said:


> I got this bracket mounted on the front of my Tig Set P from the dealer. It does not have holes for screws to mount the license plates?
> 
> How do I install the license plates. Should I just screw new holes into the frame to align with the holes in the license plate? :banghead::banghead:
> 
> ...


Wondering the same. I had the same issue as someone on page one with the holes being too wide for the plates holes. The dealer screwed mine right into the mount unfortunately. I also thought it was missing something, but I can't find any part for it.


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I finally got around to mounting my license plates. No problem with the rear plate, but the front bracket is way too wide and the hole pattern has no possibility of lining up.
> 
> Does anyone know what the heck they mounted on my front bumper?!?!


What did you wind up doing for this? I just got my license plates and have the same mount from the dealer. I'd rather not just screw the plates in but don't see much of an option.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

msm02eshift said:


> What did you wind up doing for this? I just got my license plates and have the same mount from the dealer. I'd rather not just screw the plates in but don't see much of an option.


I purchased this item and it worked perfectly:
Trunknets Inc Universal Front Bumper License Plate Bracket + 6 Unique Screws and Wrench Kit


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I purchased this item and it worked perfectly:
> Trunknets Inc Universal Front Bumper License Plate Bracket + 6 Unique Screws and Wrench Kit


Great. Thanks. I've got a call into the dealer for the missing tag bracket but pretty sure i'm going to get the runaround. I'll order that one now. Appreciate the help.


----------

